# Kind of Sorrowful Songs



## kratos (Feb 24, 2009)

Hi everyone,

Recently I discovered the 3rd Górecki's Symphony "Sorroful Songs" and I absolutely wondered with such ethereal sadness I found. So I'm trying to get some music like that symphony sounds...can anybody help me?

Thanks, anyway


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Arvo Part and John Tavener are often grouped together with Gorecki as the "holy minimalists." This is because of the strong element of spiritualism in their music. Although I have only heard Part's major orchestral works, and only a small sampling of Tavener's choral music, it can be safe to say that if you liked the Gorecki, you will like the offerings of these composers, particularly their choral works.


----------



## kratos (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks a lot, Andre. I've heard in another thread in this website that Gorecki's 3rd hasn´t nothing to do with minimalism, although Gorecki was in such kind of movement, so I thought 3rd was a different job....however I'll try minimalism


----------

